# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Ps4 usb θύρες data+ data- volt??

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλημέρα παιδιά μήπως ξέρει κανείς πόσα βολτ πρέπει να έχει το data+ και το data- στη θύρα usb του ps4???

----------


## manolo

Διάβασε αυτό εδώ το άρθρο, θα σε βοηθήσει..

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Ευχαριστώ πολύ....το κείμενο είναι στα αγγλικά αλλα το μεταφραστικό μέσω γοογλε..δίνει διάφορες τιμές ανάλογα με το usb ....εμένα με ενδιαφέρει η θύρα του ps4..γιατί δεν μου διαβαζη κανένα χειριστήριο..ακόμα και ενσύρματο...

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου τότε αλλάζει το πράγμα, νόμιζα ότι απλά ψάχνεις πληροφορίες...Πιθανώς να έχει θέμα η θύρα σου...Πρέπει να το ανοίξεις να ελέγξεις, να μετρήσεις...

----------

xani (23-02-19)

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Λοιπόν...παίζω με ένα χειριστήριο γνήσιο..και το φορτίζω με ένα φορτιστή κινητού...το βάζω στο πσ4 Γιάννα φορτίζει ούτε καν το βλέπει....παίζω όμως κανονικά..απλά δεν φορτίζει απτό πσ4 ... αναγκαστικά το φορτίζω απτό φορτιστή κινητού...το πσ4 δεν βλέπει κανένα χειριστήριο...μόνο ένα αυτό που παίζω...

----------

